# Found a Toro 824



## ~smokey~ (Feb 14, 2020)

Not much info on this from the seller except that it's an older unit with electric start, a new traction wheel and the traction linkage needs adjusting before using, says the engine runs, located not too far away and an acceptable price, I'm wondering if this is a decent machine to look into and if anyone has any tips as to what to look for I would appreciate it. thanks in advance !


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

well 8 hp is a good amount for a 24" auger, so power should be good. If it is an early 80's machine, then it is very heavy and well built. Also, if it has the early safety interlock system, and has issues, parts can be hard to get. Though you can usually rig something to work. 

As for whether this machine is good, it is all dependent upon condition. Look for the usual items, belts, skids, tires, etc. On the engine, make sure it has good compression. Can you get pictures of it?

tx


----------



## ~smokey~ (Feb 14, 2020)

Only the one picture from the ad, looks better than some I've seen but I'll get a better idea when I check it out tomorro.


----------



## ~smokey~ (Feb 14, 2020)

It's model number 38080. serial number 0008190. I read somewhere it could be a 1990-1993 vintage but not really sure.


----------



## Brent (Jul 31, 2019)

That’s a 1980 model. Check out Toro’s website at the link below for specs, manuals and parts diagrams.






Parts Details







www.torodealer.com


----------



## Brent (Jul 31, 2019)

Hang on. There’s a second link with the same serial number range that says it’s a 1990 model. Looks to be Canadian so that might be it.






Parts Details







www.torodealer.com


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

do you have a paved driveway? usually those got a spring loaded scraper which is nice on paved driveways but likely not so good on something like a gravel driveway.


----------



## ~smokey~ (Feb 14, 2020)

Brent said:


> Hang on. There’s a second link with the same serial number range that says it’s a 1990 model. Looks to be Canadian so that might be it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hopefully the Canuck models are heavy duty like the early 80s models, thanks for that link !


----------



## ~smokey~ (Feb 14, 2020)

crazzywolfie said:


> do you have a paved driveway? usually those got a spring loaded scraper which is nice on paved driveways but likely not so good on something like a gravel driveway.


Not paved but very compacted with not a lot of loose gravel, I used my neighbors old Craftsman 10/26 last winter it worked really well, not sure if it has a spring loaded scraper but I'm thinking if mine does I can modify it so it's not dragging.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

i am pretty sure the spring loaded scraper bar is a toro only thing. i don't think i have ever seen it on any other machines. may have to adjust the skids to lift the bucket since you really don't want it scooping/throwing gravel if you can avoid it


----------



## ~smokey~ (Feb 14, 2020)

crazzywolfie said:


> i am pretty sure the spring loaded scraper bar is a toro only thing. i don't think i have ever seen it on any other machines. may have to adjust the skids to lift the bucket since you really don't want it scooping/throwing gravel if you can avoid it


That's a great idea and I agree, I rake enough gravel off the grass every spring just from shoveling snow I don't need a machine making more work for me


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

the picture looks good, I don't see wear on the sides of the auger housing, or the auger itself. No visible rust. Check the usual things for used machines: engine compression, belt wear, general maintenance, etc. One negative is the OEM tires are not very good, the chains will help but can be bouncy. You may want to upgrade.

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## genesantos (May 13, 2020)

looks great . never see these out here.


----------



## ~smokey~ (Feb 14, 2020)

Well here it is.


----------



## ~smokey~ (Feb 14, 2020)

I filled the tank up on the way home thinking I might get it running, the owner said it ran when he put it away a few years ago, but no luck. still I'm very impressed with the overall condition despite it being slightly molested by previous owners who didn't have a clue.


----------



## ~smokey~ (Feb 14, 2020)

I can only guess these are the latest cobbly custom skids by Foose designs?


----------



## ~smokey~ (Feb 14, 2020)

Did a compression check, pull rope is showing 72 lbs and the magic button shows 93 lbs, this is dry and I forgot to open the throttle so it might have a little more.


----------



## ~smokey~ (Feb 14, 2020)

I noticed the primer bulb was very quiet when depressed almost as though it was unhooked, I checked for fuel and the petcock was clogged up tight with crud. so this puts a pause on things until the fuel system is all squeaky clean, at this point I'm also not sure if I have spark.


----------



## penna stogey (Nov 25, 2019)

Congrats and thanks for sharing.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

looks to be in great shape, and good compression to start, but yeah, you should have gone thru fuel system before filling up. Replace the fuel lines and look at carb bowl. You may have to clean/rebuild the carb if that gunk got in there.

tx


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

I think you did well you have a few months to get running perfect. 

Welcome from western Canada.


----------



## ~smokey~ (Feb 14, 2020)

paulm12 said:


> looks to be in great shape, and good compression to start, but yeah, you should have gone thru fuel system before filling up. Replace the fuel lines and look at carb bowl. You may have to clean/rebuild the carb if that gunk got in there.
> 
> tx


I noticed some sandy looking stuff in the carb bowl I'll go through the whole thing with a fine tooth comb.


----------



## ~smokey~ (Feb 14, 2020)

Hanky said:


> I think you did well you have a few months to get running perfect.
> 
> Welcome from western Canada.


Thanks Hanky it should be a fun project !


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

yep, I never figured out what that "sandy" stuff was in the bottom of old carbs. But that carb looks very good for its age, it should clean up well. 

tx


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

~smokey~ said:


> I noticed some sandy looking stuff in the carb bowl I'll go through the whole thing with a fine tooth comb.
> View attachment 167366


Fantastic find, looks to be in great condition, hardly ever see those chrome handles in rust free condition.

Looks like rust scale from the gas tank, although this tank looks like it could be plastic. I have also found this type of material in my plastic gas cans I store my fuel in. Maybe it comes from the gas station tanks? I would give the tank a thorough flush.

Please keep updating us with your progress with lots of photos. Love these resurrection threads.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

Ziggy: I have seen that "sand" in carbs that used plastic gas tanks and plastic gas cans, almost 1/2 teaspoon once. I never could find out what it was, something coming out of the gas? or just dirt particles accumulating over time? And it was non-magnetic. 

tx


----------



## ~smokey~ (Feb 14, 2020)

Ziggy65 said:


> Fantastic find, looks to be in great condition, hardly ever see those chrome handles in rust free condition.
> 
> Looks like rust scale from the gas tank, although this tank looks like it could be plastic. I have also found this type of material in my plastic gas cans I store my fuel in. Maybe it comes from the gas station tanks? I would give the tank a thorough flush.
> 
> Please keep updating us with your progress with lots of photos. Love these resurrection threads.


Thanks Ziggy65, I've seen a few old Toro's completely covered in rust makes me wonder if they live close to the ocean. this is the first time I've ever come across the sandy stuff, it does look like rust scale from old gas station tanks, I dumped the gas back into the gas can and will screen it, also time for an inline fuel filter.


----------



## ~smokey~ (Feb 14, 2020)

I've heard the horror stories of trying to remove the wheels from some of these old snow blowers, but can't recall which brands they were, luckily mine slide right off by hand, lubed up the shafts with never seize and discovered this really handy 2nd hole on both axles that allows the wheels to freewheel, makes manoeuvring the thing around the shop a lot easier !


----------



## ~smokey~ (Feb 14, 2020)

Pulled the bottom plate off and was happy to find everything rust free and a chain with lots of lube on it.


----------



## ~smokey~ (Feb 14, 2020)

When I looked at this snow blower the previous owner mentioned the friction wheel was replaced but the machine runs slowly and needs further adjustment, so I set the machine on it's nose placed it in 3rd gear and turned the wheel. in the video you can see what's happening, I still need to look into this more closely I'm hoping it's just a matter of properly adjusting everything.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

lookin good. Let me know if you need any parts, I have some from a similar machine that I tore down recently.

tx


----------



## ~smokey~ (Feb 14, 2020)

paulm12 said:


> lookin good. Let me know if you need any parts, I have some from a similar machine that I tore down recently.
> 
> tx


Thanks for the offer I'll keep it in mind. I'm already thinking parts machine but haven't seen anything local.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

i know this isn't quite the same and looks a bit rough but did see this pop up for sale today, not sure how far from you it would be but it is another toro machine and the price isn't too bad if it functions as it should. 




__





Facebook လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ရန်


သင်၏ သူငယ်ချင်း၊ မိသားစု၊ သင်သိသောသူမျာနှင့် စတင်၍ ချိတ်ဆက်ပြီ မျှဝေရန် Facebook သို လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ။




www.facebook.com


----------



## ~smokey~ (Feb 14, 2020)

crazzywolfie said:


> i know this isn't quite the same and looks a bit rough but did see this pop up for sale today, not sure how far from you it would be but it is another toro machine and the price isn't too bad if it functions as it should.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for that crazzywolfie I appreciate it, I'm in the Okanagan of B.C. only 4000 miles away lol.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Smokey good to know your from the Okanagan now there are 4 of us with in a couple hrs. keep up the great work on your Toro.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

~smokey~ said:


> Thanks for that crazzywolfie I appreciate it, I'm in the Okanagan of B.C. only 4000 miles away lol.


lol I must have mixed you up with someone else on here who said they were north of Toronto.


----------



## ~smokey~ (Feb 14, 2020)

Hanky said:


> Smokey good to know your from the Okanagan now there are 4 of us with in a couple hrs. keep up the great work on your Toro.


Small world, and thanks I'm still plugging away at it.


----------



## ~smokey~ (Feb 14, 2020)

Took some careful persuasion removing one of the muffler bolts that was galling the aluminum threads in the head, turned it back and forth probably a dozen times with lots of penetrating fluid before it finally came out, chasing the threads with a 5/16 - 18NC tap and die worked great it went back together nice.


----------



## ~smokey~ (Feb 14, 2020)

Also cleaned the carb, topped up the oil, cleaned the fuel tank and replaced all the fuel lines, checked the point gap, threw it back together and added some fresh fuel, it was a bit late but I couldn't resist seeing if it would start up so I pulled the rope just long enough to hear it fire  which is great since I wasn't sure if it had spark earlier, we'll see what happens tomorro


----------



## ~smokey~ (Feb 14, 2020)

Got the old beast running but not wanting to idle so well, time for a new carb, I'm thinking an Oregon adjustable might be the ticket.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

doesn't it already have an adjustable carb on it? i am pretty sure i can see the adjustable main jet in your video.


----------



## ~smokey~ (Feb 14, 2020)

crazzywolfie said:


> doesn't it already have an adjustable carb on it? i am pretty sure i can see the adjustable main jet in your video.


It does, Oregon also sell a non adjustable version for a few less $


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

then why would you need to replace the carb if you already got an adjustable carb? have you tried adjusting it yet? don't buy the non adjustable carb. more headache.


----------



## ~smokey~ (Feb 14, 2020)

crazzywolfie said:


> then why would you need to replace the carb if you already got an adjustable carb? have you tried adjusting it yet? don't buy the non adjustable carb. more headache.


Carb is adjusted to specs and since the engine runs and has good compression and spark I'm thinking the only thing preventing it from running well is the fuel system, a new Oregon adjustable should eliminate those issues, one of the problems with these little carbs is cleaning them when some of the passageways are blocked off with plugs , I'm guessing the idling circuits are clogged up.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

those are welch (welsh) plugs, they cover up various fuel/air mixing wells. They are easy to remove and replace, find a youtube video. That carb looks clean enough from the pics to rebuild and use. I would remove all parts from the carb body, including the welch plugs, clean well and then determine if it can be re-used. 

tx


----------



## ~smokey~ (Feb 14, 2020)

paulm12 said:


> those are welch (welsh) plugs, they cover up various fuel/air mixing wells. They are easy to remove and replace, find a youtube video. That carb looks clean enough from the pics to rebuild and use. I would remove all parts from the carb body, including the welch plugs, clean well and then determine if it can be re-used.
> 
> tx


I was considering rebuilding the original carb but noticed the shafts were worn pretty bad and would always be sucking air.


----------



## ~smokey~ (Feb 14, 2020)

Update, I ordered a brand spanking new Oregon carb from my local dealer and after a month of getting nothing but busy signals and no call that the part had arrived I went down and picked it up, cost me $ 115.00


----------



## ~smokey~ (Feb 14, 2020)

Thoroughly cleaned the fuel tank and filled it with fresh ethanol free gas engine started right up using the pull cord and runs excellent, since the 824 came with a missing ignition switch I installed a simple toggle switch after disabling all the safety interlock garbage.


----------



## ~smokey~ (Feb 14, 2020)

After adjusting all the drive control rods to spec I still have no 3rd forward gear and no reverse, the previous owner mentioned this in the ad and said he had a shop replace the friction wheel, which doesn't help much if the friction disc shaft bearing is shot. so fixing up the old beast is on hold for now while I source parts and hurry up and wait.


----------



## ~smokey~ (Feb 14, 2020)

I guess the mechanic at the shop missed this.


----------



## ~smokey~ (Feb 14, 2020)

Luckily pulling the bearing was easier than I thought it would be, I unbolted the pillow block bearing, pulled off the belt which allowed me to move the shaft just enough to slide the bearing off, the bolts on the pillow bearing are in a tight spot so if anyone else is doing this it helps to use a ½" 3/8 drive swivel socket on a 12" extension.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

its getting there, and will be a great machine when you're done.

tx


----------



## ~smokey~ (Feb 14, 2020)

paulm12 said:


> its getting there, and will be a great machine when you're done.
> 
> tx


Thanks paulm, I think I chose a pretty good machine.


----------



## ModItBetter (Nov 6, 2020)

Hi did you figure out the engine size? I have the same model ..It ran fine the year before but I also had issues with fuel shut off(was just leaking) and decided finally to replace it and fuel lines and oil ..After i was done about 4 mins of running it blew up lol.. most places say its 8hp.. I'm from canada as well so its a CA model i would take it.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

what part of canada are you from? that looks like it could be a 8hp engine to me.


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

Back in 2002, I had an identical 1980 vintage 824 myself. The thing was a brute but I only used it for one season. Didn't like the dead-man or the controls. Heavy duty machines like this are in demand as I sold it for what I paid for it.


----------



## ModItBetter (Nov 6, 2020)

from Winnipeg Manitoba.. The more and more i look at pictures of the toro 824 ..they sure used the right paint on most of them.. They all look newish even if they are actually 40 years old...


----------



## ~smokey~ (Feb 14, 2020)

"Hi did you figure out the engine size?"


It's too bad yours blew up, was it knocking bad when you got it running or was it over-revving? I've heard you need to careful of that I always pull the throttle back a little since I'm not really sure what rpm mine is running at wide open. as far as engine size I've been told the 8 in 824 is the rated hp.


----------



## ModItBetter (Nov 6, 2020)

~smokey~ said:


> "Hi did you figure out the engine size?"
> 
> 
> It's too bad yours blew up, was it knocking bad when you got it running or was it over-revving? I've heard you need to careful of that I always pull the throttle back a little since I'm not really sure what rpm mine is running at wide open. as far as engine size I've been told the 8 in 824 is the rated hp.


it was spitting tons of stuff out of a small hose by the exhaust.. like very thin oil.. I shut it down.. then was going to phone somebody to ask what the heck is this about!!! but decided to try it one more time.. ran for about 1 min or so then just that..
it ran really good with no knocking or anything ..


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

ModItBetter said:


> like very thin oil.


Probably oil thinned by gasoline and thus overfilled coming out the crankcase vent...


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

when you start getting oil coming out the crankcase vent there is generally issues. it might have just needed an oil change but generally there is a bit more to it than that.


----------



## ModItBetter (Nov 6, 2020)

crazzywolfie said:


> when you start getting oil coming out the crankcase vent there is generally issues. it might have just needed an oil change but generally there is a bit more to it than that.


yeah i had just changed the oil.... edit.....oops thought that was the o.p messaging me..
..well thanks for your help anyways..hopefully i find i a replacement motor

smokey if you want to make yours more complete I can send you the key and switch.. if i find a motor i'm not worried about the switch as I'll just do the same as you did..


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

too bad you didn't live a bit closer. i might have been able to help you with a used engine. got a 8.5hp that needs a needle/seat, a new muffler and a muffler bolt removed from the block but it ran perfect. you could always keep an eye out for a sale a prince auto. they do occasionally have sales on their engines. since you only have a 24" machine you might be able to get away with something like a 208cc engine but you may need to get an adapter since the 8hp has a 1" shaft where the 208cc has a 3/4" shaft. you could always search for a used engine. Tecumseh engines are pretty common. heck you could even maybe upgrade to a 10hp since you could likely find a 10hp for the same price as a 8hp.


----------



## ModItBetter (Nov 6, 2020)

Thanks I'll keep my eyes open at princessauto I go to that store allot... I have a friend asking me what size as he has a grave yard of old cars and snowblowers. He was just concerned it being smaller hp then what i had.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

usually most 8hp and larger had a 1" shaft. you can try taking the pulleys off your current engine just to verify. if you got an air chisel they work pretty good at getting the pulley moving if they don't come off freely


----------

